# Game #33: Lakers @ Nuggets



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>








Los Angeles Lakers (18-14, 3rd Pacific)  

@









Denver Nuggets (14-19, 4th Northwest)

Wednesday, Jan. 12, 6:00pm
at Nuggets
TV: NBALP, KCAL
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Atkins & Co. look to go 3-0 vs Denver on Wednesday.

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Chucky Atkins
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Chris Mihm

*Key Reserves:*






















Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Jumaine Jones

Denver Nuggets

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Andre Miller
SG: DerMarr Johnson
SF: Carmelo Anthony
PF: Kenyon Martin
C: Marcus Camby

*Key Reserves:*






















Nene
Earl Boykins
Rodney White

Last Meeting: 
Lakers 99, Denver 91 
LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Michael Cooper came full circle Sunday night, coaching against the Los Angeles Lakers for the first time. Kobe Bryant made sure he didn't leave with a win. Bryant scored the Lakers' first 14 points in the fourth quarter and finished with 42, lifting Los Angeles to a 99-91 victory over the Denver Nuggets. It was his third consecutive 40-point game, including 42 against Miami and 48 against Toronto. 

Nuggets Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Can we get 3 in a row?

Would be a great if we can pull this one out.

Kobe vs LeBron thursday. :yes:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Big game gotta beat these sorts of teams. 

With the Big Lebron game coming would be nice to have some momentum. 

The Nuggets are getting blown up by all the good shooting guards. So I expect Kobe to have another good game. 

I look for Odom to bounce back in this one also.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

The Lakes have yet to win 3 in a row. They just got over that old 0-fer when giving up 100 points thing so perhaps they're due for their first 3-game winning streak.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Knowing this team, this should be the let down game.. if they can win and get their first 3 game win streak.. That's a start in the right direction.. We'll see


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

After the game after the Sacramento game, I've got to assume that this will be a sub-par performance. However, now would be a great time to get things going.

This Denver team is really scary. They've got the weapons to beat us by 10-15 at home, in Miller, Boykins, Anthony, Martin, Nene and Camby. Luckily, so far this year, Martin and Miller have basically been non-factors and Carmelo hasn't blown up on us yet.

As usual, if we play solid defense on Anthony and hit our outside shots, we should be able to come out with a win and a 19-14 record.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I hope our guys aren't looking ahead to the Cleveland game. Denver, as much as they suck, still has one of the best froncourts in the league. They will beat us if we come out lethargic.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I see the Lakers losing this one unless they have another great 3-point shooting night.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Lakers should be able to win this one easily.

Lakers 105
Nuggets 92

Kobe 28pts 10assts
Mihm 14rbs


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Nuggets are playing against Kings tonight(which they are likely to lose it)

Lakers have a day-off today. No matter how scary people say Denver is, Lakers should take the road game(on wednesday). We need to have more road wins in order to be successful in playoffs. Hell, more wins will bring more confidence in this young Laker group.

Expect boos for Kobe though.. :sour:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Lakers should be able to win this one easily.
> 
> Lakers 105
> ...


"should" being the operative word. We never know what to expect with these guys, hopefully they come out and play hard and get it done, moving to 19-14, and then 20-14 after Kobe beats down Lebron!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Nuggets 102
Lakers 94

Kobe 37 pts, 8 assists
Odom 14 pts, 11 rebs

Melo 27 pts, 7 rebs, 3 assist
Miller 16 pts, 9 assist


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> Nuggets 102
> Lakers 94
> 
> ...


Keep making bad predictions. It helps..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

YES! I was eagerly awaiting KidCanada's prediction that we lose. Looks like we have this one in the bag.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> Nuggets 102
> Lakers 94
> 
> ...



HAHAH what stats have you been looking at recently....Melo is in a MAJOR SLUMP


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> I hope our guys aren't looking ahead to the Cleveland game. Denver, as much as they suck, still has one of the best froncourts in the league. They will beat us if we come out lethargic.


 I agree.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We are so freaking lucky to only be down 2 points going into the 2nd Q. We played with no energy or hustle in that 1st Q. Odom and Butler epitomized what was wrong with the team. They looked asleep out there. Odom showed no energy rebounding or on defense and neither did Caron.

Hopefully, Cook, Jones and Kobe can grab us a lead in the 2nd and Odom and Butler can wake up. 

When is Mihm going to start catching some passes at the beginning of games? 

We'll have the ball to start the Q...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Just disgusting play and terrible effort. The shooting has been God awful since Brown was brought in.

We're gonna get owned. It doesn't help that Rudy T brought in Walton and since then, we've been outscored 8-0.:no:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lakers are a 2nd half time tho:laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:laugh: What a pathetic 1st half so far.. I expect them to come back in the 2nd half


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Great, worst loss of the year.

I don't think we've seen a worse Q out of a Lakers team. No effort, no defense, no movement, no shooting, no intelligence. We have made ONE DAMN SHOT in the whole QUARTER!

Now we're down by 17. Nice job guys, real nice frickin job.

To get your *** kicked by the Nuggets is inexcuseable. I'm not even exaggerating here...the Nuggets flat out suck. They are very very bad.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

35 points at halftime...14 in the 2nd Q.

Wow.

Comebacks like Monday's don't happen two games in a row. We'll probably jack up and miss a load of threes in the second half and lose by 20.

Odom just looks like a bum out there. I wish he could actually DO something.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

unfortunately I can't watch the game, I've been relegated to internet updates, what's going on?

Can we come back in the 2nd half? Is the offense stagnant again? are we getting outrebounded? is Denver just hot?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Denver even looks crappy when they're kicking our ***. All we have to do is show SOME effort, energy and hustle and we can get back into this game. 

Our offense is embarrassingly awful, with people just standing around and dropping passes and nobody can hit an open shot.

You are EXTREMELY lucky that you cannot watch this game.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Great, worst loss of the year.
> 
> I don't think we've seen a worse Q out of a Lakers team. No effort, no defense, no movement, no shooting, no intelligence. We have made ONE DAMN SHOT in the whole QUARTER!
> ...


So it would be pretty safe to say that you're confident that they will finish *nowhere* near .500, especially in the West, right?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Down by 18, game over. Everybody out there can't play defense. They are all standing straight up and not looking like they care! Rudy can't coach for ****, or else he would have noticed this!

Everyone out there is a waste of space. Put Sasha in already, Atkins gets embarrassed every time on the defensive end. Andre Miller is kicking his behind. That is disgraceful.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Butler just missed 2 free throws in a row. :dead:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Missed FTs are killing our chances for a comeback. :upset: 

Down 12 going into the 4th. Can we pull this one out?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OMG, these officials have made some bad calls. Nene always gets charge/block fouls to go his way, even if he shoves Butler in the stomach on the flop. Then, when Kobe does the same thing a foot out of the restricted area, the ref says he's in the restricted area and gives Denver two FTs!

We seriously need to empty out the bench, Kobe just got hacked and no foul was called and this lead is only going to get bigger. We are 0-9 or 0-10 to start and Cook is 0-8 on the game.

Just stupid. Stupid. Stupid. Stupid.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

4-26, please give up on the three already!!

Rudy must be encouraging this.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

3 slams in a row( 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3)....embarassing.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

These lobs are killing us.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

All that needs to be said..

Odom: 4-12
Kobe: 5-14
Atkins: 2-8
Jones: 0-3
Cook: 0-8
Brown: 0-3

32% Shooting..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Nuggets are purposefully embarrassing the Lakers. They have just had 3 straight alley-oop dunks in half-court offense. The only shots they're looking for are alley-oops and it's sad because they are getting them every time. They know they can make the Lakers look like **** and the Lakers aren't doing anything about it. Odom and Butler are playing defense like a couple of fairies.

Our team is so dumb. This is one of the worst losses in the past few years.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Our team is so dumb. This is one of the worst losses in the past few years.


You just now figured that this team is dumb? This team is gonna live or die by the 3. When they arent falling they are gonna get blownout.. Doesnt take a genius to figure that out!


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

GO SASHA


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> The Nuggets are purposefully embarrassing the Lakers. They have just had 3 straight alley-oop dunks in half-court offense. The only shots they're looking for are alley-oops and it's sad because they are getting them every time. They know they can make the Lakers look like **** and the Lakers aren't doing anything about it. Odom and Butler are playing defense like a couple of fairies.
> 
> Our team is so dumb. This is one of the worst losses in the past few years.


You are easily the most thin-skinned Laker fan on this entire web site. How old are you? 

Get a grip, it's one game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Windows 95 is More Consistant than the Lakers


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> Nuggets 102
> Lakers 94
> 
> ...


meh not bad.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree just one bad game. Only thing that bothers me is Kobe played nearly the whole game before he was finally pulled. We gotta get his minutes down. 

Just a bad effort against a team desperate for a win. Plus they wanted to beat us for once after taking 2 straight against them. 

We're not a real good team so losses like this will happen occasionally. 

Odom has got to get it in gear. He's playing so passive its troubling. He doesn't seem to understand how to manufacture points using pump fakes and getting to the line.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Saw more from Sahsa in those few minutes(yes, I know it was trash time, but still) than I did from Atkins and brown the entire game.

Give him Browns minutes, Id rather watch Sasha screw up(and learn, hopefully) rather than watching Brown screw up(who has no hope).


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> These lobs are killing us.


(11:29) [DEN 51-37] Martin Alley Oop Dunk: Made (8 PTS) Assist: Miller (4 AST)

(5:42) [DEN 66-48] Martin Alley Oop Dunk: Made (14 PTS) Assist: Miller (6 AST)

(7:07) [DEN 83-65] Martin Alley Oop Dunk: Made (16 PTS) Assist: Camby (1 AST)

(6:16) [DEN 85-68] Anthony Alley Oop Dunk: Made (15 PTS) Assist: Martin (3 AST)


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Sasha should get all of Brown's minutes, as Brown is an average defender at best and Sasha needs to learn to play defense in in-game situations anyway. He'll develop his game offensively as well, so there's really not much downside if he backs up Atkins for 10-15 mpg. 

And Cook really needs to develop other parts of his game. Right now he can't do anything but hit 3-pointers. Hustle on D, increase your vertical, work on your post moves...do something other than jack up and miss 6 straight 3-pointers. When you're missing them you don't keep shooting unless you're a 1st or 2nd option. Bench players don't need to be trying to shoot their way out of a slump, they need to be playing hard D and getting rebounds.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Sasha should get all of Brown's minutes, as Brown is an average defender at best and Sasha needs to learn to play defense in in-game situations anyway.


Word up to that shiz. Geez, I'm so butt-hurt about our inability to win 3 games in a row. When the heck are these guys going to get it together?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Word up to that shiz. Geez, I'm so butt-hurt about our inability to win 3 games in a row. When the heck are these guys going to get it together?


Next 3 games:

Cleveland
@ Golden State
Utah


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> 
> 
> Next 3 games:
> ...


LeBron vs Kobe tomorrow. :yes: 

This game could be summed up in one smiley: :dead:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> And Cook really needs to develop other parts of his game. Right now he can't do anything but hit 3-pointers. Hustle on D, increase your vertical, work on your post moves...do something other than jack up and miss 6 straight 3-pointers. When you're missing them you don't keep shooting unless you're a 1st or 2nd option. Bench players don't need to be trying to shoot their way out of a slump, they need to be playing hard D and getting rebounds.


What he needs to do is step inside the 3 pt line to his real range. He's good from outside but inside the 3 pt arc. He never has had any vertical.. He hasnt ever really had post moves, but did in college.. He never has hustled on defense but at times he's alright. He's not a great rebounder for his size but he can get about 5-6 a game in his time he plays. He needs to box out more and grab and secure more balls.

If you expect Brian to fix all those things good luck with that! 

He just needs to keep working on stuff and get better.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I know this team isn't the best, but we could still have a little more hustle and heart. Ya know what I mean? I remember Rudy telling us that hustle and hard nosed defense would be the trademark of our team.


:laugh:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

You live by the 3......I think you know the rest.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> You live by the 3......I think you know the rest.


that's exactly what i have been saying... couldn't phrase it any better...

with players like kobe, caron and odam we could be a fast paced drive to the basket team with shooters to kick out too...unfortunatley our team has recently become a win or lose team based solely on our shot accuracy


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> 
> 
> meh not bad.




HAHAHAHAH ur predection was way off but hey who cares..



1 upside: KOBE 1 TURNOVER!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> What he needs to do is step inside the 3 pt line to his real range. He's good from outside but inside the 3 pt arc. He never has had any vertical.. He hasnt ever really had post moves, but did in college.. He never has hustled on defense but at times he's alright. He's not a great rebounder for his size but he can get about 5-6 a game in his time he plays. He needs to box out more and grab and secure more balls.
> ...


Yeah, you'd know better than me since you watched him in college. Though even last season, you could see that Cook had a very good mid-range jumper. I'd like to see him use that a little more. Jacking up all those threes (not just Cook, but everyone) kills your offensive rebounding chances.


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 9, 2004)

The minute I turned on the game part way through the second quarter I told my wife the Lakers looked tired tonight. Kobe was panting like a dog in the sun and the whole team looked like they were ready to be sold to the glue factory.

An astute coach reacts and adjusts to the dynamics of each game. Man, Rudy's dumb as a box of rocks. I cringe whenever I hear him speak. Command of language isn't everything, but in his case I think it reveals that he lacks the ability to think swiftly, precisely, or with any creativity.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> 3 slams in a row( 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3 3)....embarassing.


This team lives and dies with 3s. :upset: 

However, that wasn't the worst part of the game.

2nd qtr has to be worst qtr I've seen from this group. No offense, no defense. Just bad. Really really bad.


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> Windows 95 is More Consistant than the Lakers


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

A true PG that pushes the ball and initiates the break would do wonders for this offense. We have a very athletic team but it seems like we'd much rather play set basketball than run up and down the court. That is probably because Atkins can't really do that and our best finisher is often the guy bringing the ball up the court.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> A true PG that pushes the ball and initiates the break would do wonders for this offense. We have a very athletic team but it seems like we'd much rather play set basketball than run up and down the court. That is probably because Atkins can't really do that and our best finisher is often the guy bringing the ball up the court.


This would be correct.


----------

